# Contributions to the world of Tolkien



## StarGift (Jan 17, 2020)

What does everybody think is their largest/most important contributions to the world of Tolkien is?

My personal contributions are A) as a developing linguist/philologist and B) I'm hoping to become a teacher where I will most definitely introduce the world of Tolkien to my students.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 18, 2020)

Very thin, in my case. Even my wife never got through the (older) German translation of LoTR that I bought her decades ago, not even half of "Fellowship". Same for the one or two people I can remember who had "confessed" to giving the book a try. My sporadic mentioning of my having done so (and then some) has uniformly failed to engender the slightest discussion. 😒


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 18, 2020)

I provided my Gollum statue when the 4th grade teacher at my school read The Hobbit to her class.


----------

